# Went to a meetup



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just got back from my first ever meetup from meetup.com. It was supposed to be 4 people total but only the organizer showed up. The other 2 guys were playing board games somewhere else. I was so nervous. We met up at a Starbucks....I showed up first. Ordered a drink and she came in with some games to play. She was super friendly. We played checkers, chess, and handy (forgot the name)?

We talked a little about occupations and stuff. I even told her I had SA. I stayed an hr it was fun I guess, I'm so proud of myself . Might meet up again in the future. The was my first time "hanging out" with someone in months.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Good job Kevin!







That's a pretty important step


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Thats great Kevin  
Keep going to more! Have fun!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Good for you!! I wish I was brave enough to do that. Hopefully you can keep going. It's nice to get out once in a while for something other than work.


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

Do you plan on meeting them again? Was the girl cute? Did she like your charm Kevin?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Very awesome! I'm impressed.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome! I should do that sometime. I looked around that site before found a few groups but some of the groups I was looking at didn't seem my style, everyone was much older. Still, someday... lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

But did you win?

Jk. Good for you, man. That's awesome.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice one man  I'd like to do something like this in the future as well

I'd keep doing stuff like this, may help a lot down the line


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:yay


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice dude, that's got to feel great


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys .



Crisigv said:


> It's nice to get out once in a while for something other than work.


Ikr.



firewatch93 said:


> Do you plan on meeting them again? Was the girl cute? Did she like your charm Kevin?


Would be nice to meetup again. She was normal girl cute if you catch my drift. She had a bf lol, made that clear right away. But I made her laugh a little bit. I'm so awkward but yeah.



Karsten said:


> But did you win?


The first game was some type of team game...we lost. I beat her in chess and we were playing checkers but then I got a text from my mom saying "come on" so I had to go. :fall

She was all like you can come over to play games with my bf and our other friend, I was already freaking out....I just said just meeting right now is huge for me I haven't been out in awhile. :doh


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

lol if I found out it was just me and another person I would have ditched that person. Good job bro.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Good for you!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> She was all like you can come over to play games with my bf and our other friend, I was already freaking out....I just said just meeting right now is huge for me I haven't been out in awhile. :doh


Straight-shooting honesty, I like it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am kind of impressed. Way to put yourself out there.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys still can't believe I went .


----------



## sugarsnappea (May 23, 2017)

Yay, we're so proud of you! I hope one day I'll work up the courage to go to a meetup too.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Good job @Kevin001.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

congrats man. its a big step. try to go to a few more and let it get easier


----------



## zanemwarwick (Jun 18, 2017)

Gratz! 

Please don't be like me who went twice and then slide into obscurity. 

Keep on going to those meetups.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ haha I'll see.


----------

